# 65poly/35cotton help please



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

I am about to print 60 shirts which are 65 poly/35 cotton blends. The shirts are black and it is a single color hot pink design. I am using a low cure poly white as underbase, and intend using regular hot pink plastisol over it. I have two questions....1- do I do white/quick flash to gel/ then pink or do I need a second layer of white ( white is not in the design) and 2 a what size mesh would you recommend for the underbase and top color? Thanks in advance


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Rainbow28 said:


> I am about to print 60 shirts which are 65 poly/35 cotton blends. The shirts are black and it is a single color hot pink design. I am using a low cure poly white as underbase, and intend using regular hot pink plastisol over it. I have two questions....1- do I do white/quick flash to gel/ then pink or do I need a second layer of white ( white is not in the design) and 2 a what size mesh would you recommend for the underbase and top color? Thanks in advance


It depends on the opacity of both the white and the pink. If the pink is not opaque I would suggest double-printing (print flash print flash) the white underbase.


----------



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

artlife said:


> It depends on the opacity of both the white and the pink. If the pink is not opaque I would suggest double-printing (print flash print flash) the white underbase.


The white is Union Premium LB white, and the pink is Union EF Maxopake Classic Neon Pink...


----------



## twistedfuks (Oct 2, 2012)

You should try it both ways, on a test fabric and see which looks best... Too many factors, squeegee, mesh, temp and ink batches... so there is not exact answer... test it, good luck


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Rainbow28 said:


> The white is Union Premium LB white, and the pink is Union EF Maxopake Classic Neon Pink...


what did you end up doing? with the maxopaque I would think you would not need to double-hit the white.


----------



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

I am about to do the run today. So you think one hit of maxopake white, flash a few seconds then hit with pink?


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Rainbow28 said:


> I am about to do the run today. So you think one hit of maxopake white, flash a few seconds then hit with pink?


your best bet is to test print


----------

